# Just entered IAPLC 2012



## ghostsword (31 May 2012)

My entry
========

Alentejo-IAPLC 201202 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Alentejo-IAPLC 201236 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Alentejo-IAPLC 201237 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2012)

Another crazy idea?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjYfHSYa ... ture=g-upl


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2012)

Very nice, Luis! And well done for entering. Hopefully we'll have a record UK representation this year.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2012)

Thanks.. I think that this year the UK will be "killing" it..  if we do 20 aquascapes will be awesome.. 

I am also looking forward to Aquatics 2012!!


----------



## Radik (1 Jun 2012)

Refreshing  Good work Luis


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2012)

Thanks Radik.. 

For the next scapes I need to get those nice leds you are building..


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jun 2012)

15 entries from the uk this year.  http://en.iaplc.com/results12/index.html


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2012)

Awesome.. More than last year I think.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Awesome.. More than last year I think.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...


By 1!


----------



## ghostsword (17 Jun 2012)

Yep.. But two tanks from my home.  


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------

